# Totally unfair comparison. Pashley PDQ3 Vs Ice Sprint



## Lanky (6 Jun 2018)

I haven't got either trike, but just curious. Apart from God like thighs and a couple of titanium bolts what would you need to blast past a Ice Sprint on a Pashley PDQ3?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2018)

A large hill, and a lot of courage.


----------



## Bad Machine (6 Jun 2018)

Lanky said:


> I haven't got either trike, but just curious. Apart from God like thighs and a couple of titanium bolts what would you need to blast past a Ice Sprint on a Pashley PDQ3?


A Bafang 1000W ?


----------



## voyager (6 Jun 2018)

At last someone with a sense of humour !


----------



## Andrew1971 (6 Jun 2018)

Ice sprint to have punctures at side of the road


----------



## Lanky (6 Jun 2018)

Has anyone investigated the effect of the Gofasterstripe© ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jun 2018)

Lanky said:


> Has anyone investigated the effect of the Gofasterstripe© ?


Adds eight mph to your average speed. 

Plus another five if you have nice looking tyres.


----------



## Lanky (6 Jun 2018)

Ice trike owners should fit whip Ariel's they are way cooler than flag poles.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jun 2018)

Firstly, I'd need a Pashley PDQ3.
Then I'd need a run up. 1400kms would do it. Less if the Ice Sprint is stationary.


----------



## Lanky (7 Jun 2018)

arallsopp said:


> Firstly, I'd need a Pashley PDQ3.
> Then I'd need a run up. 1400kms would do it. Less if the Ice Sprint is stationary.


Removal of the sprints left wheel would only even things out. But that might create brake steer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

arallsopp said:


> Firstly, I'd need a Pashley PDQ3.
> Then I'd need a run up. *1400kms would do it.* Less if the Ice Sprint is stationary.


By the time you'd finished your run-up, you'd have nothing left for the overtake.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (8 Jun 2018)

Red paint?

Losing the extra wheel on the PDQ3 would help a lot. My PDQ bike was a pretty nippy little thing.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Jun 2018)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> Red paint?
> 
> Losing the extra wheel on the PDQ3 would help a lot. My PDQ bike was a pretty nippy little thing.



That's strange - my PDQ was very slow.....now I come to think about it all my bicycles and tricycles have been very slow - where should I buy a fast one from?


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2018)

Your PDQ was slower when I had it!
I only rode it a few times. I was a bit scared of it.


----------



## Mr Magoo (11 Jun 2018)

Lanky said:


> I haven't got either trike, but just curious. Apart from God like thighs and a couple of titanium bolts what would you need to blast past a Ice Sprint on a Pashley PDQ3?


Late entry .......
Take the Ice Cream freezer cabinet off the trike to reduce weight and improve the windflow by dropping the sunshade 
Did you say the Pashley was a number 3 or 33 or 99 with a flake ?
My UK record top speed with a Pashley 33 downhill was 28 mph with both legs bracing the box and one hand clutching the extra large brake lever in the middle and still tugging on the rod pull brake .....all with little or no effect .
Talk about the runaway train  
I still hire them out ....only for static shows and fetes and weddings .
Still think the ICE Sprint is "cooler" over the PDQ 3 "Daddy long legs " and before you ask ....yes .....I sell both


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Jun 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Your PDQ was slower when I had it!
> I only rode it a few times. I was a bit scared of it.



I was't scared of it - but my cycling companions were petrified whenever I approached a junction on a main road which I had to cross.
Shame you didn't get on with it - you seemed to have mastered it on your test ride.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2018)

I found it tricky on slopes, and there's a few of those near me.
Still, I gave it a go, and it was fun to try


----------



## Nigelnightmare (15 Jun 2018)

Lanky said:


> I haven't got either trike, but just curious. Apart from God like thighs and a couple of titanium bolts what would you need to blast past a Ice Sprint on a Pashley PDQ3?




At the moment "ME" on the ICE sprint.


----------

